# [SEMI-RISOLTO]Problemone Mldonkey

## Pancu

Ragazzi ho un problema con Mldonkey.

Esso è installato in un server.

Ogni volta che lo faccio partire, gli altri pc connessi alla rete non riescono a navigare sul Web.

Credo che il problema sia legato alle troppe connessioni che tenta di instaurare, bloccando così il router.

Tutto ciò è molto strano visto che con Debian e gli stessi parametri di configurazione non mi dava questi problemi.

Sapete aiutarmi???Last edited by Pancu on Thu Dec 22, 2005 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## z3n0

menomaleeee non sono l'unico..

è  da un anno che mi succede..anche se è solo avviato senza alcun file a scaricare, la navigazione rallenta e sono costretto a stopparlo. se invece sta scaricando, i miei pc non sono piu connessi in rete..oddio lo sono, ma anche google va in timeout per farvi capire..

aiutateciiiiiiii   :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> menomaleeee non sono l'unico..
> 
> è  da un anno che mi succede..anche se è solo avviato senza alcun file a scaricare, la navigazione rallenta e sono costretto a stopparlo. se invece sta scaricando, i miei pc non sono piu connessi in rete..oddio lo sono, ma anche google va in timeout per farvi capire..
> 
> 

 

succede spesso anche da me con Amule.. che router avete? io ho un dlink 300t...

----------

## Giambo

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che il problema sia legato alle troppe connessioni che tenta di instaurare, bloccando così il router.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutto ciò è molto strano visto che con Debian e gli stessi parametri di configurazione non mi dava questi problemi.
> 
> Sapete aiutarmi???

 

Stessa versione di mldonkey ? Stessi files di configurazione ? Non ho un router, pero' qui mldonkey va' bene (Le versioni vecchie dopo qualche tempo mi occupavano il 100% della RAM).

----------

## jubushi

mi succedeva prima con amule. adesso ho risolto. il problema era nella configurazione di amule. in pratica il limite di download e upload era inesistente. Quindi amule prendeva tutta la banda a disposizione accettando tutte le connessioni.

----------

## Pancu

Io ho un router della NetGear modello DG834.

Se qualcuno ha una soluzione si faccia avanti.

----------

## thewally

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Io ho un router della NetGear modello DG834.
> 
> Se qualcuno ha una soluzione si faccia avanti.

 

Mi sembra di aver "captato" in giro che quel router ha certi problemini a riguardo. Prova a fare un update del firmware   :Wink: 

----------

## Xanio

Allora per evitare che non si riesca a navigare bisogna impostare un limite decente per Download/upload, altrimenti si satura la banda, sopratutto upload

in quanto saturando la banda in upload anche se quella in download è vuota non si riesce a navigare.

Per il resto a me non ha dato alcun problema in particolare eccetto da una settimana a questa parte...il problema e che si collega ai migliori server ma non riesco a scaricare un bel niente...eppure non è cambiato niente, allora ho pensato di aggiornare il tutto passando addirittura alla versione 2.7.1 (se non vado errato) ma il fatto e che mi fa l ostesso problema...se qualcuno sa qualcosa in merito mi faccia sapere.

----------

## z3n0

io non ho un router..ho un serverino mini-itx che gestisce la conn ai vari pc in rete..e su di lui c'è mldonkey..

quindi dovrei impostare dei limiti..ho un adsl 4mega...voi che dite?

----------

## Kernel78

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> io non ho un router..ho un serverino mini-itx che gestisce la conn ai vari pc in rete..e su di lui c'è mldonkey..
> 
> quindi dovrei impostare dei limiti..ho un adsl 4mega...voi che dite?

 

Le adsl da 4 mega hanno un upstream da 256kbit/s equivalente ad uno sputo e se non ci metti un limite decente ogni altra connessione diventa paurosamente lenta ...

L'unico sw di condivisione che uso io è rtorrent e ho notato che se voglio navigare decentemente devo impostare un limite in upload di 5kbyte/s (al massimo 10 ma già si notano i rallentamenti).

----------

## z3n0

a me stava limitato a 7 ma senza file la navigazione è gia lentissima e la ram sempre piena!

----------

## mrfree

Ci dovrebbe essere qualche vecchio post sul forum al riguardo...

Comunque in genere, in questi casi, il problema non risiede nella banda utilizzata dall'asino o mulo che sia  :Smile:  quanto più nel numero di connessioni che apre o tenta di aprire, i router casalinghi hanno una natting table molto limitata (tipo 254 entry) il mulo, se non opportunamente istruito, la riempie in pochi secondi impedendo agli altri tuoi pc in rete di instaurare altre connessioni.

Puoi trovare altre info utili sul forum ufficiale di mldonkey

----------

## Pancu

Ho aggiornato il mio router DG834 e per questo ringrazio thewally per l'info.

Poi ho impostato il max upload a 28kBs e il max download a 200kBs e ora la connessione internet negli altri pc sembra funzionare correttamente.

Scusate se vado un po off topic.Come faccio a controllare sul mio server quanta cpu consuma mldonkey?Grazie!Last edited by Pancu on Mon Dec 19, 2005 10:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrfree

Ecco il post a cui mi riferivo...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-232855-highlight-mldonkey+table.html

----------

## z3n0

io ho provato al imitare la banda e a cambiare pure il nick del client, ma quando torno sulla pagina, le vedo come prima..eppure faccio submit change..

force centra qualche permesso? che mi sapete dire?

----------

## Pancu

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> io ho provato al imitare la banda e a cambiare pure il nick del client, ma quando torno sulla pagina, le vedo come prima..eppure faccio submit change..
> 
> force centra qualche permesso? che mi sapete dire?

 

Se lo fai da interfaccia web prova a cliccare un invio una volta effettuate le modifiche.

----------

## z3n0

ci ho provato ma è uguale  :Sad: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Io ho un router della NetGear modello DG834.
> 
> Se qualcuno ha una soluzione si faccia avanti.

 

io avevo lo stesso router e non ho mai avuto nessun problema ne' con aMule ne' con mlDonkey!

----------

## Pancu

Io invece continuo ad avere problemi..

Quando ho qualcosa in download la rete si impianta e non ne vuole sapere di ripartire..

----------

## mrfree

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Io invece continuo ad avere problemi..
> 
> Quando ho qualcosa in download la rete si impianta e non ne vuole sapere di ripartire..

 

Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma dai tuoi post non si evince...

hai provato a limitare il numero di connessioni invece che la banda???

Prova con qualcosa del tipo 

```
max_opened_connections = 100

max_indirect_connections = 30
```

Ti consiglio inoltre di approfondire sul wiki di mldonkey, magari partendo da qui

----------

## Pancu

Ok in questo modo sembro aver risolto il problema di troppe richieste contemporaneamente al router..

Rimane il fatto che facendo così molto probabilmente le velocità di download di un file nel tempo diminuisce visto che le connessioni sono di un numero inferiore...

Va bè ci accontentiamo  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ok in questo modo sembro aver risolto il problema di troppe richieste contemporaneamente al router..
> 
> Rimane il fatto che facendo così molto probabilmente le velocità di download di un file nel tempo diminuisce visto che le connessioni sono di un numero inferiore...
> 
> Va bè ci accontentiamo 

 

Non è che diminuisce la velocità ...

Tieni conto che se non diminuisci il numeor di connessioni si blocca e quindi il tempo per un download a velocità 0 è infinito quindi a qualsiasi numero di connessioni che ti consente di portare a termine il download consente una velocità maggiore rispetto al numero di connessioni che blocca tutto   :Wink: 

Puoi metterti a fare delle prove sul numero di connessioni cercando il numero massimo di connessioni che puoi usare senza bloccare la navigazione. Tieni conto che così facendo corri il rischio che aprendo più finestre contemporaneamente in un browser saturi il numero di connessioni che il tuo modem è in grado di gestire.

----------

## mrfree

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ok in questo modo sembro aver risolto il problema di troppe richieste contemporaneamente al router..
> 
> Rimane il fatto che facendo così molto probabilmente le velocità di download di un file nel tempo diminuisce visto che le connessioni sono di un numero inferiore...
> 
> Va bè ci accontentiamo 

 

Nel wiki che ho linkato nel mio precedente post trovi utili informazioni sull'argomento, un numero di connessioni ragionevolmente limitato non dovrebbe alterare il tuo download rate

 *Quote:*   

> Very low values (=30) do not seem to alter download rate for some users (and even might give better results). (must be confirmed) I confirme that low values, under 80 are good.

 

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi è incredibile davvero!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho provato tutti i firmware possibili immaginabili.Ora ho la versione V2.10.22.

Ho Libero con 4mb/s in download e 30kb/s in upload.

Ho impostato le connessioni a 100, il max download a 60, upload a 20, upload slots a 3,connessioni x secondo a 3,max connessioni indirette a 50 e niente, appena faccio partire mldonkey in background sul mio server il router non fa più navigare tutti gli altri pc connessi a esso.Sembra che la connessione sia bloccata..

Come posso fare????   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## mrfree

Pancu, che versione di mldonkey stai utilizzando?

Dovrei rileggere i Changelog, visto che ormai da più di 2 mesi non posso seguire lo sviluppo visto che non si decidono a riattaccarmi l'adsl (maledetta tel%&%!!), ma a memoria mi sembra che sia cambiata la gestione delle connessioni qualche release fa... eventualmente prova con valori più bassi tipo 50 dirette e 20 indirette e vedi che succede

----------

## mrfree

Ecco la patch a cui mi riferivo...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2006/01/05: version 2.7.2 = tag release-2-7-2
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

La prima release che la contiene è la 2.7.2 io proverei ad installare la 2.7.3 (che ad oggi è l'ultima disponibile) magari parti da una configurazione "vergine" rinominando la directory .mldonkey (dopo aver stoppato il servizio) che stai utilizzando e lasciando che venga ricreata al prossimo riavvio.

----------

## Pancu

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Ecco la patch a cui mi riferivo...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 2006/01/05: version 2.7.2 = tag release-2-7-2
> ...

 

Niente da fare, ho provato a installare la versione 2.7.3 e a mettere questi valori:

```

  - 75 max_opened_connections

  - 50 downloading files

  - 5 upload slots

  - 20 fd as reserve for ini files
```

nella configurazione, ma ogni tanto i pc connessi alla rete si piantano e non riescono più a navigare..  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## mrfree

Magari prova anche a dare uno sguardo a questo wiki

http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/TrafficShaping

----------

## z3n0

guardate qua quante connessioni aperte..vorrei riuscire a capire dove diminuirle nel menu!

----------

